# Diseño de software para patrones de radiacion de antenas



## neutron88 (Jul 21, 2009)

ola necesito saber si alguien me puede colaborar con estos 2 puntos

Diseñar un software que calcule el patrón de radiación de un arreglo de n elementos dispuestos con una geometría especifica (puede ser circular, lineal, triangular, rectangular) partiendo del patrón de radiación de un elemento, el cual puede ser especificado de antemano o arbitrario.

Diseñar un software que diseñe un tipo de antena partiendo de los parámetros deseados como directividad, impedancia, geometría o tamaño de los elementos, puede escoger el tipo de antena y el método de diseño que desee.

el spftware para desarrollarlo es libre pero si es posible que sea en matlab

gracias...


----------



## nexdatum (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.cst.com/Content/Products/antennamagus/overview.aspx
tambien esta mi blog: 
http://rf-instalaciones.blogspot.com/
un curso de rf que estamos empezando:
http://rf-course.blogspot.com/


----------

